# Your preferred Ipad/Ipod/Android SAILING Apps?



## Dreamstimer (Mar 8, 2011)

What are your preferred and useful apps to use besides the traditional? I found Windguru to be pretty useful with a good and detailed forecast for my area.
Wondering what do you use...


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

WindFinder
ActiveCaptain
Cruisers Forum


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

You-Tack Pro for racing rules


----------



## wgkenney (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't have AIS on my boat so I like "ship finder" for my iphone (i think it works on Ipad as well)


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Navionics, Marine Weather by Bluefin, Radar Now


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

Just got an iPhone too weeks ago. I feel like I just came out of the stone ages. For $7.99 Navionics Marine & Lakes is amazing. Charts,tides, currents, POI's. Not a substitute for a chartplotter because of screen size, not weather proof, battery life and in general not as rugged as a dedicated chartplotter but still great. 

Accuweather's radar maps, seem to be pretty up to the minute and free. 

Knot Guide, also free. Not animated butstep by step guides for many, many knots. 30+ sailing knots.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

GPS Test
Marine Traffic (more of a toy)
mobile GRIB
NutiCharts
Navionics
WeatherEye

I also use my Android browser for some weather sites:
PredictWind
BuoyWeather
NOAA
Environment Canada, etc..


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I also like Navionics. Use if for tides and currents all the time. For $15 bucks, got all the charts for the entire west coast US along with tides and currents, about the same price as a single paper chart. Don't have to have a cell phone signal to use it either.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

erps said:


> I also like Navionics. Use if for tides and currents all the time. For $15 bucks, got all the charts for the entire west coast US along with tides and currents, about the same price as a single paper chart. Don't have to have a cell phone signal to use it either.


Are you using it with an iPad or iPhone? The Navionics app I'm using is
$7.99 and charts free.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

erps said:


> I also like Navionics. Use if for tides and currents all the time. For $15 bucks, got all the charts for the entire west coast US along with tides and currents, about the same price as a single paper chart. Don't have to have a cell phone signal to use it either.


A couple of features I really like on the Navionics app:

1) The community; it is possible to correct / amend the charts, Navionics will verify the the corrections and post them

2) Search function; marina phone numbers as well as other amenities are available, such as restaurants. This can also be added to through the community.

I would not use it for "serious" navigation.


----------



## sailor25b (Jun 2, 2006)

I use iNavX on my iPad and iPhone because it uses the NOAA raster charts. Also, I have a neat little GPS receiver module, a "Bad Elf" which makes these navigation programs work better.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I installed Charts and Tides, since is use the chart plotter for primary nav. It is fine for backup. Navionics is probably more nav feature rich, but C&T has the entire ActiveCaptain database downloaded to access offline. That is awesome!


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

LinekinBayCD said:


> Are you using it with an iPad or iPhone? The Navionics app I'm using is
> $7.99 and charts free.


A droid phone. Sounds like I got screwed.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

erps said:


> A droid phone. Sounds like I got screwed.


Navionics chart prices vary by locale.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm looking for a good GRIB app that will keep the forecasts on my Ipad offline. Any suggestions? 

I've seen iGrib for $2.99, PocketGrib for $5.99 and Weathertrack for $19.99. As users already know, you can't demo or really see an Ipad app without purchasing. That needs to change.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

jackdale said:


> Navionics chart prices vary by locale.


Unless I missed some fine print somewhere and charges show up onn my phone bill these charts are free and limited only by the storage on your iphone. I'm a 2 week old iphone virgin but so far I'm liking it.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

For my Droid phone-
Earth NC Lite....and its free 
Active Captain

For my Ipad2
Navionics
Tides and Charts
Intellicast- weather


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

I have several apps on my iPod some are limited by no GPS but they are still nice to have.
1. Navionics - PNW
2. Charts & Tides w/Active Captain support
3. Marine Chars EarthNC
4. eSeaChart U.S. Marine Charts w/Active Captain support - New
5. Boaters Pocket Reference
6. NOAA Buoy and Tide Data
7. AyeTides
8. Knot Guide
9. Animated Knoits by Grog
10. Nautical Chart Symbols
11. Nav Lights
12. Windfinder
13. Expert Video: Sailing
14. Sailboat Discussion Forum - SBO Sailboat Owners
15. and a few handy utilities to use on the go.
Yes I guess I am a bit over the top with apps but they are nice toys for the ipod and in future they will be mine to load onto an iPad 4G or something.


----------



## bb32 (Jun 14, 2006)

At Panbo.com there are some new weather sites:
Panbo: The Marine Electronics Weblog: iPad GRIB viewers, Weather4D & WeatherTrack

and waterproof cases:
Panbo: The Marine Electronics Weblog: iPad cases for the boat, & some interesting apps

I have been thinking seriously about buying a 3g iPad, does anybody have any real world experience with the coverage in coastal areas? ATT vs Verizon?

I understand the 3G has it's own GPS chip but how far out can you actually get data reception, say for weather radar downloads? I'm in the northeast.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I have had my IPAD2 out as far as 15 miles off the jersey coast and got great reception with AT&T. Course in the Chesapeake there is not trouble either at all. I am probably going to discointinue the AY&T though as my T Mobile Droid has a hot spot.

Dave


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The GPS receiver in the iPad does not require cell coverage at all. It isn't a cell phone triangulator, it's an actual receiver just like any gps. I use it in the airplane with zero cell coverage and it is spot on.

This confuses people because only the cell based 3G iPad come with the separate gps receiver.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

iRegatta has some neat features of interest to racers.


----------



## Dreamstimer (Mar 8, 2011)

erps said:


> A droid phone. Sounds like I got screwed.


Not really, there are plenty of apps for your Android. Try to search for the ones listed in this thread, most have a version for your phone too. I have an Android too and was able to find quite a few of them.


----------



## weathertrack (Jun 28, 2011)

*good GRIB app that will keep the forecasts on Ipad offline.*



Minnewaska said:


> I'm looking for a good GRIB app that will keep the forecasts on my Ipad offline. Any suggestions?


Hi, on 
Guided Tours - Grib Viewer WEATHERTRACK 1.3 Track the worldwide weather on your iPhone/iPad/iPod touch!

you can see a few demos how the app works. 
What would you like to know exactly? Are you looking for a specific feature?

By the way, for Xmas season WEATHERTRACK has a huge price drop of 50%, decreasing from 19.99 USD to only 9.99 USD.

Seasons greetings


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

weathertrack said:


> Hi, on
> Guided Tours - Grib Viewer WEATHERTRACK 1.3 Track the worldwide weather on your iPhone/iPad/iPod touch!
> 
> you can see a few demos how the app works.
> ...


Thank you. That is exactly what I bought back in June. It was helpful on my coastal trip, as i had almost daily access to wifi or 3G.

Is it possible to get the data over SSB and onto the iPad?


----------



## weathertrack (Jun 28, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> Thank you. That is exactly what I bought back in June. It was helpful on my coastal trip, as i had almost daily access to wifi or 3G.
> 
> Is it possible to get the data over SSB and onto the iPad?


Good to hear!

Yes, it is possible to get the data over SSB and onto the iPad.

This is how it works: Export/Import GRIB files to/from your Computer via iTunes

You can use the iTunes application on your desktop computer to manage GRIB files displayed by the WeatherTrack app. Connect your iPhone to iTunes. You do not need to sync, but look at the left side of your screen and click the device. Now go up to the title line, choose apps and scroll all the apps down until you see the file sharing section. Look for WeatherTrack in the list of apps offering file sharing. Click on this app and in the list of documents to the right all downloaded GRIB files will show up. Choose the one you want and click "add" or "save to".

You can also drag and drop files from here, no sync needed. Simply click on the WeatherTrack icon in the app section of iTunes and you see the list of files from WeatherTrack. Again, you can delete files, add files from your desktop computer and copy files downloaded using WeatherTrack to your computer simply by drag and drop.

So to share files with the PC connected to your SSB, connect the iPad using the USB cable, and copy the attachments you received via Airmail to the iPad and open in WeatherTrack

(this was discussed here as well: WEATHERTRACK Support)

Does this answer your question?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

My favorite sailings apps and my review of each are given here. The ipad is quickly becoming my "go to" devices for the boat. If only the were more durable and weather-proof...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

weathertrack said:


> Does this answer your question?


Yes, thank you. However, I don't currently have a PC or iTunes on the boat. Just the iPad. Too bad it couldn't be a bit easier.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

kwaltersmi said:


> My favorite sailings apps and my review of each are given here. The ipad is quickly becoming my "go to" devices for the boat. If only the were more durable and weather-proof...


I've used the iPad on the boat while inside a waterproof case, which is essentially a durable ziplock bags with a fold over seal. Cost is about $20. The screen is perfectly clear and all touch functions work just like it wasn't there.


----------



## weathertrack (Jun 28, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> Yes, thank you. However, I don't currently have a PC or iTunes on the boat. Just the iPad. Too bad it couldn't be a bit easier.


How do you use the SSB then for data? Or do you just use it for voice communications? For data you would need a pactor modem, and this is probably only usable with a PC and Airmail.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

weathertrack said:


> How do you use the SSB then for data? Or do you just use it for voice communications? For data you would need a pactor modem, and this is probably only usable with a PC and Airmail.


iPad replaced the PC that worked with the pacor modem.


----------



## weathertrack (Jun 28, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> iPad replaced the PC that worked with the pacor modem.


That sounds very interesting. May I ask you how do you connect the iPad to the pactor modem? USB? Is there an additional hardware component? What software are you using?


----------



## H and E (Sep 11, 2011)

I found two Navionics apps; one for 9.99 and one for 14.99. I took a quick look and I could not determine the difference. Also. I need the inland lakes information and I am not sure they are in the app. I am using a Verizon Droid phone.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

weathertrack said:


> That sounds very interesting. May I ask you how do you connect the iPad to the pactor modem? USB? Is there an additional hardware component? What software are you using?


It seems you've misunderstood. The reason I asked was because I can no longer connect to the pacor. The iPad has replaced the old tablet PC. The convoluted process of having another PC aboard, then transferring via iTunes seems archaic. In the age of having apps that do everything from charting, to anchor alerts, I'm surprised there isn't one that allows a direct connect.


----------



## weathertrack (Jun 28, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> It seems you've misunderstood. The reason I asked was because I can no longer connect to the pacor. The iPad has replaced the old tablet PC. The convoluted process of having another PC aboard, then transferring via iTunes seems archaic. In the age of having apps that do everything from charting, to anchor alerts, I'm surprised there isn't one that allows a direct connect.


I was hoping you'd come up with some news.

You are right. Unfortunately there is no connection possible between the pactor and the iPad. - I might put the development of such software on my to do-list though.


----------



## JohnTeigh (Nov 3, 2011)

AyeTides is great it displays tides and currents for locations around the world. It's a stand-alone app and does not require internet access to function. A good way to plan ahead.


----------



## afrinus (Feb 27, 2011)

*Any good apps for HP*

Does anyone use an HP Touchpad that can comment on the availabillity of any nice Apps for the WebOS based tablet.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If you consider music to be a part of sailing (I actually don't like it underway, but do once anchored or docked), I just began using Pandora Radio. You type in whatever genre, artist, or other phrase that describes the type of music you are interested in and it just starts streaming for free. Very very cool. I have no patience for downloading iTunes or sorting CDs, etc. I also have a wide interest in music, so my preference at any particular time can be very different from another.

I already have the cable that connected our iPod to the boat's stereo system, which will work the same for the iPad. I suspect one would only want to use this when connected to wifi. I believe that streaming music can chew up a lot of cell bandwidth.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

H and E said:


> I found two Navionics apps; one for 9.99 and one for 14.99. I took a quick look and I could not determine the difference. Also. I need the inland lakes information and I am not sure they are in the app. I am using a Verizon Droid phone.


I had an older Navionics app that was great. I broke the phone and when I went to re-load the app software, my previous app was no longer available. I downloaded the next available app and I'm not as happy with it. The previous app had all the the U.S. This later app has U.S. and Canada, but you physically select the area you want to have, then you download it. That wasn't a big deal. But one time I went to open it up and the app gave me an error message that it couldn't validate my license. Well, it couldn't validate it because I didn't have 3-G coverage where I was. Crap, is the thing even going to work when we're far from cell phone service? The old version did. I'm not so sure about the newer version.


----------



## rorythepilot (Feb 17, 2012)

Navionics Navionics, Compass Eye Compass Eye for iPhone , Boat Beacon Boat Beacon for iPhone and Yacht Weather http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=yacht%20weather%20iphone&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fitunes.apple.com%2Fgb%2Fapp%2Fyachting-weather%2Fid371339359%3Fmt%3D8&ei=-IY-T6CMB4rO0QXds5isDw&usg=AFQjCNGWVKcqfwqR5NNNn-fF5bnk6FASRw&sig2=Zv7mWB59NqLaO69pwUdcmA


----------

